# Opinions on Muhle-Glashutte?



## Highwood

There is a Muhle-Glashutte AD just a few minutes from my house. Today, I had a look at a few models and liked what I saw. They appear to be solidly built, and they look great.
I would appreciate any comments from any current or former Muhle-Glashutte owners. How accurate are they? And how good is the general quality?

Thanks in advance!

-Mike


----------



## inlanding

Hi there, Mike ~~

The search feature at the top of each page will help you find even more of what you seek, but this should get you started and others will no doubt chime in...:-!

I can't speak for anyone else, but I hold Mühle Glashütte in very high esteem - one of my most favorite watchmakers. Their history and heritage is interesting and superlative in every regard. This also speaks to their timepieces.

I've thoroughly enjoyed learning about this company over the last year.
Mühle Glashütte is all about quality at every junction. They have a deep family history and tradition of ownership that has not changed since its inception in 1869. Originally, the company made fine mechanical tools, measuring instruments and Nautical Instruments as well as supplying other watchmaking companies with their watchmaking measuring instruments, hence the name: Nautische Intrumente/Mühle Glashütte/SA.

Mühle Glashütte watches are superlatively crafted with an intent on precision. Accuracy can vary, but Mühle Glashütte uses their own elaborated movements, so what is written as a standard ETA movement in a brochure is actually a Mühle Glashütte elaborated one. That translates into precision and stability. All these watches exceed my expectations and are a joy to wear and to regulate.

While their style is not for everyone, their watches are total quality.

Hope this helps...

Glen


----------



## thetokyokid

Excellent watches at a good price! Fear not. If you like the style, buy with confidence.


----------



## Repeater

Hey Mike,
I own an MG Nautic Timer and simply love it. A no-nonsense german 2KM diver, built like a tank. I've had mine for about 1.5 yrs and it runs at +3 sec/day.|> Also, I like the fact that MG is a nichey brand - you are not likely to see one in the wild too often.

Check out this article as well:

http://www.watchtime.com/archive/wt_2004_04/WT_2004_04_086.pdf


----------



## jfred36

Highwood said:


> There is a Muhle-Glashutte AD just a few minutes from my house. Today, I had a look at a few models and liked what I saw. They appear to be solidly built, and they look great.
> I would appreciate any comments from any current or former Muhle-Glashutte owners. How accurate are they? And how good is the general quality?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Mike


Im looking at the same company....interested in the 29er! Any forum members own this watch and can give us an update on build quality and reliability 
report?

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## StufflerMike

There are some reviews available online. Google is your friend.


----------



## jerseywatchman

Quality is excellent. I have owned several and the fit/finish/detail was outstanding on every one!


----------



## IslandCop

Muhle is my favorite, go-to watch for the last few years. :-! I have owned several SAR models and currently have a Marinus III on my wrist as I type this. I also have a Terranaut III that I rotate with the Marinus. The lume on these watches is great & they are very well built. If you like the styling, get one & fear not!


----------



## chops1981

I've actually just posted a thread on my newly found admiration of the Glashutte makers. I'll be honest with you i'd never heard of most of them until recently.

Muhle are one of the makers i wrote about yesterday in this blog entry about the Glashutte brands http://watchradar.blogspot.com/The Antaria models are amoungst my new favourites along with the Nomos Tangente. I guess they are similar in design. Very simple but also very elegant.

Anyone know where i can see on up close in London? Muhle that is.

Thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike

chops1981 said:


> Anyone know where i can see on up close in London? Muhle that is.


Not sure if Wempe, New Bond, carry them. E-mail Mühle and you will know: [email protected]


----------



## chops1981

stuffler said:


> Not sure if Wempe, New Bond, carry them. E-mail Mühle and you will know: [email protected]


Thank you.

Can't afford one but would love to see some of these up close and hold them. Might try Selfridges also. The watch hall there has a pretty stunning collection of brands.


----------



## Mattthefish

I own a Terranaut and like it alot. Hoping to get a SAR or Rasmus really soon.
Matt


----------



## StufflerMike

Selfridges does not carry Mühle.


----------



## chops1981

stuffler said:


> Selfridges does not carry Mühle.


Thank you.


----------



## SunDevilForLife

I too am interested in this maker. I think the Rasmus model is very cool. If anyone would care to share some wrist pics, I know I'd love to see them!:-!


----------



## StufflerMike

Pic courtesy of W.C. Bartlett


----------



## mattcantwin

I have a Rasmus incoming...


guess I'll find out first hand. :-!


----------



## straptime

thetokyokid said:


> Excellent watches at a good price! Fear not. If you like the style, buy with confidence.


I completely agree, for the quality and worksmanship they are tough to beat at their prices. Just picked up the 29er big, so far so good....:-!


----------



## straptime

straptime said:


> I completely agree, for the quality and worksmanship they are tough to beat at their prices. Just picked up the 29er big, so far so good....:-!


----------



## StufflerMike

Just curious: What town have you been in ? It' s not Providence, RI, that's for sure ;-)


----------



## mattcantwin

Arrived yesterday, took a couple of quick shots a few minutes ago.



















The watch fit my wrist out of the box (purchase used, already sized), so I can't comment on ease of adjusting the bracelet.

Initial impression is that the Rasmus is as solid and heavy a piece as many have said, but seems to fit my wrist very well.

First watch with a Fricker case.

Tall at 17mm, but I didn't get this to fit under a cuff. :-!

I'll spend some time with it and report back.


----------



## straptime

stuffler said:


> Just curious: What town have you been in ? It' s not Providence, RI, that's for sure ;-)


haha yes of course not. I will have a German update soon once I catch up with life.

Those pics are taken in Bayreuth germany which is north of Nurnburg. I found a great family jewelery store and I walked over to a beer garten to enjoy a weissen and my new muhle!!


----------

